# Is it ok to have just ONE bun?



## Beilana (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it ok to just have one bunny, if your spending a LOT of time with him? Will he get lonesome? am I going to need another bonding bunny after I get my first one? lol Also has anyone had just one and then HAD to get another one? just had to? lol that will probably be me


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Beilana wrote:


> Is it ok to just have one bunny, if your spending a LOT of time with him? Will he get lonesome? am I going to need another bonding bunny after I get my first one? lol Also has anyone had just one and then HAD to get another one? just had to? lol that will probably be me



I had one and said I would never get a another well another bunny later I have a bonded pair. 

But at the same time Storm was a single for like 15 months before Jessi came into the picture. I thought he would never want another bun around. But they get on great I would see how your bun does by him/her self before you think about another bun.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yes! I think that's how most breeders started out-they got a single pet bunny, realized how amazing they can be, and just had to get more!

Rabbits are social creatures, but they are also very territorial. It just depends on your rabbit's personality. Though your rabbit will always keep a strong bond with you, you aren't able to give it the same attention and interaction that another rabbit would give to it. But at the same time, your rabbit may be perfectly happy not having another rabbit invade it's territory-in which case you can try some bonding techniques, but in the end, it's still up to your rabbit.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bentley (Apr 22, 2010)

Bentley use to live with her brother, but ever since I've had her she lives alone. She plays with my kitty a lot though, but otherwise she seems fine. Normal, healthy rabbit.
I wanted another bunny, but they are to expensive and to hard to care for.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes!
Babii is my only bun, and she's fine


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I know that I started with one as a pet, then a week or so later got her a buddy. Then rescued two little pure breds...and that was pretty much the reason as to getting our 5th bun. So for us: 2 pet buns and 3 for breeding purposes (then more to come once we get our rabbitry up and going  )

I'd love to get more, but if we had only stayed with our first girl, I know she would have done just dandy being by herself.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it really depends on the rabbit.

Many rabbits can get by absolutely fine without another rabbit partner, as long as they get lots of attention and socialising time with their owner. Some rabbits don't WANT a partner.

However, rabbits are social animals, and lots prefer to be in the company of another rabbit, so I think that when you get a rabbit, you need to keep in mind that one day you might realise that your bun would be happier with a friend.

I think start off with one, or, if you want two and have the space etc. already, then why not get an already bonded pair from a shelter? At least that way you know there won't be any bonding problems, and the possiblity of them not getting along.

I believe that indoor bunnies are much less likely to need a partner, as even when they are in their pens, they are still in the company of others. And even when you're busy, they are always still around you, every second of the day
Just my :twocents

Jen


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with Jen that it depends on the rabbit. We have bunnies at our shelter that really shouldn't go to a home with other bunnies, and we have bunnies that would be very unhappy alone.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 23, 2010)

George was fine alone for a couple of months.. then we got Jenni! They bonded right away and anytime I seperated them they seemed so down! George was the alpha-bunny. 
When George sadly passed away, Jenni was "down". She seemed so upset!
My parents could even see it in here. She wasnt binkying, running around really fast or coming when I called her (she always does).
My parents felt so sorry for her - that's when Oreo came into the picture. Oreo and Jenni werent bonding very well together. I put them in the cage (supervised of course).
They got along.. Jenni claimed "top-bunny" 

Now, Oreo and Jenni are a great bonded pair 
They never leave one anothers side 

Anyway that's my bunnies stories. 
yep, they CAN live alone


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well we got Blue and Leo together from the pet store as they were already bonded, we brought truffle on her own then when she had a litter we kept her with her daughter Eclipse, Eclipse is now on her own as Truffle parted for the bridge last year, at 10 we didn't think it would be right to pair up Eclipse again plus she really isn't into making a new rabbit pal or even a human one! So we just do as much as we can to keep her entertained with toys etc to keep her happy. Clover was brought on her own but we bonded her with Fiver as, she seemed to get lonely when ever we cudn't be with her and they get on well.
So I guess it depends on the bunnies, all of ours have been pair bonded but, as with Eclipse she now appears to be happy on her own.


----------



## Mummel (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been thinking about the single bun vs couple bun thing a lot. 

I feel my rabbit may be pretty bored at times. She follows me around the house trying to get my attention, throws things around, hates to be in her cage...

But at the same time she seems very happy and friendly, she bonded with my small dog, they even snuggle together. I'm hoping that is enough...but how can I be sure my bunny is happy alone?

Getting another bunny is nothing Ican afford atm.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 30, 2010)

It sounds like she's just a normal bunny who's bonded to you, and partly to the dog.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought my bunny was bored too, but it turns out he's not bored at all, and it was just me projecting my human emotions onto him. I eventually "had to" get another bunny and then sadly, they did not get along. A year after, I got him another bunny friend and they are getting along but not bonded totally yet. I mean, both cases it was more like me itching to have another bun. My first bun could be perfectly fine single and now that he has a companion, he is fine with that too. But the 2nd bun I got is more of a bachelor. He plays with you when he wants and he does his own thing. He doesn't like other rabbits (none that he's met so far) and so I won't be getting a 4th for him any time soon. 

So, depends a lot on your bunny. Based on what you're describing, your bunny is probably fine single. If you let him out to play a lot and you play with him a lot, he's getting exercise and being stimulated so he probably isn't bored or unhappy. If you are not capable of housing and caring for a 2nd bun, don't do it. Putting extra burden on yourself would only make your life harder and your animals can read that unhappiness off you. Ultimately, it wouldn't be a good thing for your 2nd bun either! Wait until you are ready and it'll be a great happy occasion for all!


----------



## Mummel (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks!

Cookie is out a lot. Almost the whole day when I'm home and at least the whole evening when I'm working. Her cage is spacious too, shes just rather outside.

When the weather is nice she can even roam freely in my small garden space. I try to give her as much cuddles as possible, she is really craving it. Overall I'm happy with her development though...I had slightly crazy, very territorial bunnies in the past and I know how hard bonding can be and that the fights can end up badly (Angel was our problemchild.)

To keep a bunny is really expensive here in the US/ NYif it has to go to the vet. They are considered 'exotic animals' ^^. In Germany keeping bunnies is really affordable, food and vet is much less expensive. So I did not really know what to expect until Cookie had to get her teeth shortened...it cost me a fortune :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 30, 2010)

Emi, you don't have to tell me about expensive exotic vets!!! I know all about it in Manhattan! I see you're in LI, no better there huh?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (May 2, 2010)

My first bunny was an only bunny, but she had guinea pigs for company (they were fine together, but I know now that there can be problems with them living together). She also had loads of cats and dogs to keep her company (through wire!) so I don't think she got too lonely. 

I have 2 bunnies now (and babies) but they live seperately, and I'm going to get more, but for breeding so obviously seperately. They seem ok, since they have bunny company through wire, and the company of other animals and me. 

But I know they'd be happier together (might not be true of every bun). I can't wait til they get neutered and live together  Animals like the company of their own kind. My two really love each other and will stick their noses through the wire to each other and lie next to each other in their runs, which always have to be next to each other!

If you have yours indoors and it gets loads of attention it'll probably be just fine. But if you want a second bunny then I'd definitely get one, because a human can't replace another bunny completly


----------

